# Photo of the Month - May '10 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia

Welcome to the May 2010 PotM Nomination thread then

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month,   don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the   entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to   be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the   photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month   of May 2010 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the   poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate   it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting   thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or   deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to   nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image   icon 




 on this   thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating


----------



## tissa

*Half way through the busy season... by EJBPhoto

*
















i am not sure if I was suppose to give the name of the photographer or not, but here it is. i think thsoe are perfect and I wish to photograph like that some day.


----------



## Overread

Lions and Elephants and warthogs OH MY by NoelNTexas
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/202254-lions-elephants-warthogs-oh-my.html


----------



## white

Of A Subtle Nature by Abraxas


----------



## Darkhunter139

I was high by Bitter Jeweler 





http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/203036-i-high.html


This was in the beginners section is that okay?


----------



## Darkhunter139

Abandon Mine - Hollanfeng 







http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/203031-abandoned-mine.html


----------



## white

Can't nominate yourself, kvas, but I like the photograph, so I'll nominate it for you.

Old Field, Long Island, NY by kvas691






The Golden Hilltop by Mersad


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, all nominations are now closed. The poll will be along in the next couple of days.

Edit: Just in case anyone is wondering, I've edited out a bunch of posts so that it's a little clearer what constitutes a valid nomination. That means all self-nominations and random commentary has been removed. The poll will be along shortly.


----------

